# Watch Tivo from another home



## jeff363 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can watch my TIVO shows that were recorded in my home in Massachusetts from my vacation home in Flordia via my laptop? I have a laptop that can connect to my tv in Florida that will let me watch downloaded shows, however, I would like to link to my TIVO (via internet) to get my recorded shows to watch?

Is this possible with TIVOTOGO? Or is there another software that will do it?

Thanks....

Jeff


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

You can use Slingbox. I use it while traveling and it works pretty good. Quality depends on the internet connection, but is generally good when viewed on a laptop.

You can also set up a VPN to your house and then log in and use TivoToGo as you would to get shows off the Tivo when you are home. This method would reault in better quality, but be more difficult to set up. Not sure about cost as I have not done this.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

I use a Sony Location Free device with a PSP or my laptop to access my TiVo, the quality is not as good as a Slingbox but its the only thing that will work with a PSP.
The great thing is if you have TiVo desktop running on your PC at home you can also access all your video and pictures remotely.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

slingboxes are an excellent way to do that


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

HAVA Platinum


----------



## jeff363 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the inputs. Just one question - Do I need to have my PC at home (in Mass) on to be able to use Slingbox? I do have a NAS server that is always on and accessible without the PC, but the TIVOTOGO is not on that server (and don't believe it can be added for access).

Thanks........

Jeff


----------



## phdeez (Aug 21, 2003)

You do not need a computer on at your home in Mass to use a slingbox across the internet... just need an active internet connection.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

As I travel frequently overseas, this sounds interesting to always have something to watch (Netflix Instant View -for example- doesn't allow me to use it while being abroad (instead, to fight boredom, I browse Tivo Community Forums... )). 

What is unclear to me, in order to use Slingbox, do I need a dedicated Tivo for it (or, before leaving the house, unplug the main one from the TV and subsequently connect it to Slingbox). Or does Tivo allow simultaneously two lines/feeds out (one for the TV (e.g. HDMI), one for Slingbox (e.g. component))?

So, from the remote location -using Slingbox- I can actually operate Tivo? If so, that's nice...


----------



## Ilene (Dec 26, 2001)

Check out slingmedia.com - there are several different Slingboxes to choose from. I have the original Slingbox Classic. I have it ethernet connected to my router and S-Video connected to TiVo. What Slingbox does is allows you to connect to your television and watch what is on it. As part of the set up, you download Slingplayer on any PC/laptop that you want to watch your TV on. The Slingplayer software asks you questions about your set-up, so you tell it that you are using TiVo, select the version of TiVo you are using (and since you are posting to the Series3 forum, you would select Series 3). It then displays your TiVo remote and you select the buttons via mouse that you would use with your fingers if you were at home. I think that TiVo is the coolest invention ever and Slingbox is a close second. They make such a great couple, it is too bad they are not sold together. I have a Treo which I have downloaded the mobile phone version of Slingplayer and watch TV on my phone as well. As soon as it is available on the iPhone, I will most likely switch phones as the screen real estate is larger on the iPhone.
The only negative is that the folks at home have to watch what you are watching and it can be like arm wrestling if both of you are trying to change channels, pause or etc at the same time.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

Slingbox is a savior to those of us who have to travel to far away places where the native language is different from our own!!! I use a Slingbox AV connected to my TiVo S2 and love it!


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

So, based on your responses, I take your SlingBox sits between the Tivo-out and the TV/panel-in (intercepting the AV signal in a way). 

I looked at the Pro HD version and it doesn't have HDMI. The Pro version does however. It still beats me if I can have the Tivo S3 connected to my receiver (HDMI) -> TV/panel (HDMI), and have the Tivo connected to Slingbox Pro HD (component) at the same time. I could not get this info from the slingmedia website. 

I imagine it works if it was Tivo -> Pro HD (HDMI) -> receiver (HDMI) -> TV/panel (HDMI), or for that matter, Tivo -> Pro HD (component) -> receiver (component) -> TV/panel (HDMI). Obviously, those without receiver send the AV signal straight to TV.


----------



## horseplay (Jun 12, 2008)

mvnuenen said:


> So, based on your responses, I take your SlingBox sits between the Tivo-out and the TV/panel-in (intercepting the AV signal in a way).
> 
> I looked at the Pro HD version and it doesn't have HDMI. The HD version does however. It still beats me if I can have the Tivo S3 connected to my receiver (HDMI) -> TV/panel (HDMI), and have the Tivo connected to Slingbox Pro HD (component) at the same time. I could not get this info from the slingmedia website.


My Slingbox Solo is set up this way and everything works perfectly. HDMI from Tivo HD to the receiver (and then to the TV) and component from the Tivo HD to the Slingbox Solo. The output stream of the Tivo can be viewed via the receiver and / or via the Slingbox.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mvnuenen said:


> I looked at the Pro HD version and it doesn't have HDMI. The HD version does however. It still beats me if I can have the Tivo S3 connected to my receiver (HDMI) -> TV/panel (HDMI), and have the Tivo connected to Slingbox Pro HD (component) at the same time. I could not get this info from the slingmedia website.


If you are going to buy a Slingbox now, I would go with the Pro-HD. You can use component (and it has pass thru). You do not need HDMI (nor should you want it considering the issues with streaming it). The Pro-HD is the only one that can Sling HD quality. Although this requires high bandwidth so it probably will only give you HD quality inside your own home/lan. However, for the best quality, the Pro-HD is the best buy. If you look only you can find some decent deals on it.


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

TiVo Steve said:


> HAVA Platinum


i agree. we actually sell the hava products where i work. pm me if you want more information. dont want to post a url here cause its probably not allowed 

- Jon


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks! All clear now. Slingbox Pro-HD vs Hava Platinum HD; $260 vs ~$100... Difficult, difficult...


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know much about the Hava system... but I do beleive you get what you pay for. For the most part that is. Where there is a price difference of $160, It would make me look for the features I am losing.

All I am saying is *COMPARE* carefully.... Many times I have spent less amount of money only to find out it doesn't do as well as I had hoped or wanted and had to go back and get the more expensive item anyways.

TGC


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just setup a Hava Platinum HD set with one of my TiVoHD boxes. Setup was a breeze and it works exactly as advertised. I was surprised to learn that it has been available for five years.

Well worth the $80 I paid at Woot!.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

slingbox > *


----------



## jmpivo (Mar 21, 2005)

Another happy HAVA Platinum HD user here. Works as expected after a 10 minute setup. I really like the player on my remote PC as it presents me with a clickable image of a Tivo remote. Now I'm doing all things Tivo... remotely. I find the streaming quality equal to viewing a program transfered using Tivo Desktop.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jmpivo said:


> I find the streaming quality equal to viewing a program transfered using Tivo Desktop.


Seriously? You must have a lot of upstream bandwidth at your house.


----------



## jmpivo (Mar 21, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Seriously? You must have a lot of upstream bandwidth at your house.


Good point... the quality was better than expected but given, I mainly stream SyFy SD and not the HD channel. I did bring an SD stream to a crawl one night while downloading a Linux .iso file to my main 'puter... bad choice. My vid stream is normally the only active session except for the usual bursty broadcast traffic. Imho HAVA rox, for the price!
-later -jeff.
p.s. all cat5 plus wireless-g to my laptop.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I have had a Hava Platinum HD for about a year. I bought it and it's at my son's home in Philly. I live in Tampa and can now watch all of the Eagles', Phillies' and Flyers' games now. My wife can also watch the Mummers Parade in it's entirety on New Years Day. The picture quality is very good, just slightly less than standard def TV and I watch it on a 61" Plasma set so I cab see the difference but it is VR watchable. I'm not sure about the stability of the SLingbox unit but I can honesly say we watched the ENTIRE 10 hours paade without any interruptins at all. I bought mine on ebay from Buy.com for about 9 bucks delivered.

My vote is the Hava unit!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

At $9.00 it would be everyones vote.


----------



## jgaermom (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a slingbox (nonhd) and a hava. I find that bandwidth when I am traveling at a hotel is not good enough to stream HD and that the slingbox has a lot more trouble streaming than the Hava. The slingbox has lots of pauses and drops where the hava doesn't .


----------



## jeffcamp (Nov 22, 2004)

Is it safe to assume that you have to wait for the program to finish recording before you can transfer it with the slingbox or hava/ monsoon. also is there any way to get around the copy protection thing. seems like more and more programing is becoming non transferable between tevo boxes.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

jeffcamp said:


> Is it safe to assume that you have to wait for the program to finish recording before you can transfer it with the slingbox or hava/ monsoon. also is there any way to get around the copy protection thing. seems like more and more programing is becoming non transferable between tevo boxes.


No, with either device, you are streaming whatever is outputted by the TiVo in just about real time. So you can watch a program while it's recording. Also when using a component cable, there (in my case) is never any copy protection problems


----------



## 84lion (Jan 23, 2009)

Another vote for the Hava Platinum HD. I haven't tried the Slingbox but for the price the Hava does the job. Video quality over the internet (e.g. - remote location viewing) is not HD but viewing it over your home network it's very good. Remote viewing is certainly watchable, might have some freezing or stuttering but as I say it gets the job done - and you can control your Tivo remotely using a virtual remote in the Hava PC Player viewer, which is kinda cool.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

A vote for Slingbox. Have watched my home TiVo on iPhone, iPad, and laptop all over the world.

If you travel places w/ a weak wi/fi signal, a $99 Apple Airport Express is about 4"x4" and automatically sets up a stronger signal by plugging to the wall and to the hotel Ethernet cable.

Set up once, then just plug it in.

Barbeedoll


----------

